# Boat Launch around Moses Lake



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

I've launched out of Fat Boy's and GYB over the summer, but need to know if there is any boat launches' nearer Moses Lake? Pre hurricane, we could launch from TX City dike. I'm not very familiar with the land area/places around that part of the bay. Any help would be apprecaited.. Spaz....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

There is eagle point. There is also a boat ramp/bait camp in moses lake but i can recall the name. I think it is on 20th street on the s end of moses. I think that is still texas city. You take 197 and them turn north by Godard park. Its in there somewhere.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

There used to be one called the Fish Spot in Moses Lake. 409-965-8888

Not sure how it faired after the hurricane but you can call and check.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Fish Spot is good to go. I have lot's of friends who launch there now. They were not effected by Ike as they sit behind the Levee.

Turn onto Loop 197 at HWY 146, Once on Loop 197 with overpass behind you, go through 2 lights and turn left at the third light right by Church's Chicken, 23rd Street.

Go down to 36th Avenue and turn right.

Then turn left at 20th Street North.

Go down until you see all the big white boat storage sheds on left.

Looks like they took this pic during extremely low tide!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just drive around till you see the old man wearing a loose fitting white robe and carrying a shepherds staff...ask him nicely, he'll part the waters...'cept for a couple feet, and you can launch wherever you're at...after all...it's HIS lake! That's what we always do...anyway...real nice guy! :smile:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

laucnh unde rthe dickinson bayou bridge right on 146


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Just drive around till you see the old man wearing a loose fitting white robe and carrying a shepherds staff...ask him nicely, he'll part the waters...'cept for a couple feet, and you can launch wherever you're at...after all...it's HIS lake! That's what we always do...anyway...real nice guy! :smile:


lol, nice


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Harbormaster,

dont know how to quote, but that is the best thing ive ever read on the web.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Harbormaster, again that was very creative of you. Wouldn't it be nice if the whole world followed in his footsteps (meaning Jesus -- but I would take Moses as second) either one of them would certainly increase the humanity around here.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

You can launch at topwater grill in San Leon.I think it used to be free but its 5 bucks now.Then a straight shot over to the flood gate.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Just drive around till you see the old man wearing a loose fitting white robe and carrying a shepherds staff...ask him nicely, he'll part the waters...'cept for a couple feet, and you can launch wherever you're at...after all...it's HIS lake! That's what we always do...anyway...real nice guy! :smile:


LMAO. thanks Harbormaster, needed that laugh.

Appreciate all the info you guys are providing.

Spaz.....


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

here is a link to a map to the Moses Lake Marina http://local.yahoo.com/info-3161887...city;_ylt=AqjfE1cxzP1f7FQ7G5BWl1qKNcIF;_ylv=3


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Only one not mentioned yet is Dollar Point, $5 bucks as well but very close to moses lake. Drive all the way down Skyline Dr. on the dike and it is at the stop sign where you turn left to go to the gun range. Tight lines.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to a google search and 2cool I found a ramp


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

The fish spot is the only way to go for Moses.....really nice folks, run a tight ship in the morning when it comes to ramp etiquette, 3 bucks for launch, and a really top notch cheeseburger when you are done.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Five bux now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> laucnh unde rthe dickinson bayou bridge right on 146


yes, it's free though the spot might be safer.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

fish spot....$3 and good ramp..i just went 3 days ago and paid 3 bucks....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't the dike ramp open again? Also x2 on Topwater Grill. San Leon.


----------

